# AMD config for 60,000



## arshadmajeed (Jun 8, 2010)

this is my second post,i posted one thread b4,and thanks to all rplied,i hv a config ,please clear my doubts and give ur suggestions about this config(i couldnt buy it den coz,i didnt get d money,now dat i have the money im planning to buy within this month
the budget is nw extended to 65k maX.!!

*AMD phenom II x6 1090T BE  
Biostar TA890GXE                 <-------------- NOT DECIDED,help
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor 
microsoft comfort curve keyboard   
LG SATA 22X DVD Writer        
HDD WD WD 500 Black + WD 500GB Green*
*NZXT m59            
SAPPHIRE  Radeon HD 5850 1GB GDDR5:flu-grin5:
G-Skill **RipJaws 1333MHz 4GB kit*



--------
will OC,used mostly for animation,maya purpose,rendering,and a little gaming

well lets seee,i game too but ,not heavily,basic necessity is animation and render purpose.
though i will be playing some good games,so i guess gaming purpose cannot be ruled out,but i have stated my primary purpose,65K is max,nothing over that


thank u


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 8, 2010)

procy lower down phenom 1055t
board msi 890gxem-g65
ram g.skill ripjaws edition
psu corsiar 550vx

extreme is the worst psu's ever made by any company(branded) till now
gx series
real power
silent power
are the true psu's and are costlier

never go with extreme series it will burn down your 65k rig


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 8, 2010)

as said lower down the proccy and change the mobo.

AMD Phenom II X6 1055t - 9k
MSI 890GXEM-G65 - 7.5k
Gskill 2 X 2GB DDR3 1333MHz - 6k
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 4k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 - 16k
Corsair HX650 - 7.1k
NZXT Guardian 921 / CM 690 - 4
SAMSUNG DVD-RW - 1.1k
Benq G2220HD - 7.3k
spend rest on KB + Mouse

CoolerMaster Extreme series PSU are cheap but are not 80+ efficient which is highly+ recommended for your 16k card i.e HD5850. If you cost control over your PSU by going for xtreme series you will burn down your card. Better is to go with Corsair.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

@ Varad Dilip Choudhari 
vx550 is more than sufficient. hx650 is not needed.

i would recommend something different - 

Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
Transcend 2 X 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5.5k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 - 16k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2k
SAMSUNG DVD-RW - 1.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
Benq G2220HD - 7.3k

total -65.1k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @ Varad Dilip Choudhari
> vx550 is more than sufficient. hx650 is not needed.
> 
> i would recommend something different -
> ...



 now this is something better. i mean much better than AMD rigs. great rig Jaskanwar


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> now this is something better. i mean much better than AMD rigs. great rig Jaskanwar



thanks buddy


----------



## Jripper (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep. the intel rig looks way betta. 

BTW where did that guy's post go who said he had an infinite budget and some of us suggested prototype models to him??
xDD


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

Good proccy, good mobo and value RAM ? OP has to upgrade his RAM if he plans to do good OC. Else its fine


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Good proccy, good mobo and value RAM ? OP has to upgrade his RAM if he plans to do good OC. Else its fine



he can just run the memory on low clock & OC. so after OC, the memory runs at full bandwidth, moreover an i7 930 @ stock speed more than enough.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

yes more than enough. But that config begs to be OCed.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 8, 2010)

@OP
wats your usage & are you going to be OCing?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2010)

Why saurabh & varad suggested op to lower down to 1055t is beyond my comprehension.He was good with 1090t but since i7 is in the picture, i suggest the latter.

Go for i7 930 & you'll also get good upgrade path down the line.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2010)

guys i think x6 will have the upper hand here


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

hhm. Yes. OP is rendering and some thing else. X6 has upper hand in these areas ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Why saurabh & varad suggested op to lower down to 1055t is beyond my comprehension.He was good with 1090t but since i7 is in the picture, i suggest the latter.



i'll advice everyone a simple tip: consider AMD X6 only if i7 out of budget. if i7 can be bought, settling for a slow 6core is a no-brainer.



vickybat said:


> Go for i7 930 & you'll also get good upgrade path down the line.



i doubt he'll need to upgrade. *dragon + OC = monster* (this relationship not valid in games)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i'll advice everyone a simple tip: consider AMD X6 only if i7 out of budget. if i7 can be bought, settling for a slow 6core is a no-brainer.


Yes thats exactly what my line of thought is.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i'll advice everyone a simple tip: consider AMD X6 only if i7 out of budget. if i7 can be bought, settling for a slow 6core is a no-brainer.
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt he'll need to upgrade. *dragon + OC = monster* (this relationship not valid in games)



@sam 100% correct but the op had decided the config 
and just wants some changes that's why i don't recommened him core i 7
and we all know after a certain limit it is all the way intel
and for a budget >=65k
intel is best suited
i just made some changes here and there

and i personally feel 1055t better than 1090t (((((just a personal feeling)))))
no need to give 5k more for a little bit of increase in frequency


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> @sam 100% correct but the op had decided the config
> and just wants some changes that's why i don't recommened him core i 7
> and we all know after a certain limit it is all the way intel
> and for a budget >=65k
> ...


exactly
i'm wid u..
he can safely OC if he needs a lil more speed


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> @sam 100% correct but the op had decided the config
> and just wants some changes that's why i don't recommened him core i 7
> and we all know after a certain limit it is all the way intel
> and for a budget >=65k
> ...



i haven't told X6 a bad option. just i7 is much better one, provided OP don't have to settle for bad stuff. or ordinary ones. also one just can't say above 65k its all Intel. if its gaming, with AMD, one can go for 2 X HD5870 crossfire, where as Intel will fetch him only 2 X HD5850 crossfire.



saurabh_1e said:


> and i personally feel 1055t better than 1090t (((((just a personal feeling)))))
> no need to give 5k more for a little bit of increase in frequency



i2 agree but partially. reasons are simple:

1. 1055T much slower than 1090T but 1050T much cheaper than 1090T.
2. 1050T got OC potential & can be OC by 500Mhz using stock heatsink. 1090T can't be. cause it'll soon run hot. in 1 line: OC potential for 1090T using default heatsink too low.
3. 1090T is best suited if someone don't want go OC way.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

bro, what are you saying. 1090T is a Black Edition proccy. Black Edition = Easy Ocing coz of the unlocked multiplier.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> bro, what are you saying. 1090T is a Black Edition proccy. Black Edition = Easy Ocing coz of the unlocked multiplier.



but 6 X 3.2Ghz cores + OC + stock heatsink = a nasty hot system. i not telling X6 lag OC potential. but X6 1090T lack OC on stock heatsink. you already knocking at its thermal barrier. it'll OC max to 3.5Ghz, provided one get a good heatsink (not faulty like the one you got unluckily).


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

All the rigs suggested to him, and he mentioned "a little bit of gaming". But the OP himself is misleading, with the type of configuration he charted in the seed post.

Let us wait for him, to tell us what 'exactly' he wants to do....!


----------



## arshadmajeed (Jun 10, 2010)

Edited thread,clarified req.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 10, 2010)

Can you fill the below questionnaire so we can suggest you a good config!


> 1. What is your MAX budget?
> 2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
> 3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
> 4. Planning to overclock?
> ...


Also which all games you play? Are you a professional or your learning animation?


----------



## arshadmajeed (Jun 10, 2010)

> 1. What is your MAX budget?
> 2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
> 3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
> 4. Planning to overclock?
> ...


-----
1. 65,000 INR
2. Yes
3. Animation,rendering,Maya works & gaming
4.Yes
5.Win XP/7 & LINUX(ubuntu)
6.1 tb willl do for now
7.Max. wch can be squeezed,out f system comfortably
8. 4
9.yes,the 1 im using nw,5 yrs ago wen i ws in 9th grade
10.by this months end,or first week of next month(already delayed,cant w8 mre)
11. For 2-3 yrs,but u can never future proof pc
12. No
13.Hyderabad,yes im open to buying frm other city/states
14. can i have a <2000, CPU cooler in dis budget,since OCing,please specify still even if not in budget

---
AND
Mostly i play COD,DOTA,DIRT,PES,FIFA,god of war.............
Im learning animation...in 2nd yr


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 10, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055t - 9k
MSI 890GXEM-G65 - 7.5k
Gskill 2 X 2GB DDR3 1333MHz - 6k
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 4k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 - 16k
Corsair HX650 - 7.1k
NZXT Guardian 921 / CM 690 - 4
SAMSUNG DVD-RW - 1.1k
Benq G2220HD - 7.3k
spend rest on KB + Mouse


for me these config best for you 
rest you and other members decide


but if you need pro cards for all those rendering work others will help you decide


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> *AMD Phenom II X6 1055t - 9k*
> MSI 890GXEM-G65 - 7.5k
> Gskill 2 X 2GB DDR3 1333MHz - 6k
> *WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 4k*
> ...



bold items should b changed:

1. X4 1090T, as he willing use a OEM HSF to OC the processor.
2. Black suites better.
3. 650W of lot more, though modular will come handy.

rest everything good.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2010)

but even a corsair vx 550W will be more than enough

pro cards-only animation and rendering stuff

gaming cards-gaming and decent animation stuff


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 10, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> bold items should b changed:
> 
> 1. X4 1090T, as he willing use a OEM HSF to OC the processor.
> 2. Black suites better.
> ...



650w because not sure for his graphic card need
ya sorry for hdd
500 x2 wd black @3k x 2 = 6k

what x4 1090t???????


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

corsair vx 550W will be more than enough


----------



## mavihs (Jun 11, 2010)

> 14. can i have a <2000, CPU cooler in dis budget,since OCing,please specify still even if not in budget


 CM Hyper 212+ which comes for around 2K. its not worth going for any other CPU cooler less than that!



> Mostly i play COD,DOTA,DIRT,PES,FIFA,god of war.............


you coming for the BYOC to Delhi in the end on this month?



> Im learning animation...in 2nd yr


which collage?

Will write you a config 2moro, currently too tired, was out of town since morning, came back an hour ago!


----------



## arshadmajeed (Jun 11, 2010)

> CM Hyper 212+ which comes for around 2K. its not worth going for any other CPU cooler less than that!



what about the Glacialtech igloo,ccoler master hyperTX3,COOLER MASTER   - RR-CCH-L9U1-GP Hyper TX2




> which collage?



Picasso Centennial animation college,hyderabad


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 11, 2010)

CM Hyper 212 Plus - Rs 1850
Scythe Katana 3 - Rs 1800


----------



## arshadmajeed (Jun 11, 2010)

i ws asking about Glacialtech Igloo coz,it looks like its the only one in this budget,which hs two fans circulating air in the sink


----------



## mavihs (Jun 12, 2010)

Proccy: AMD 1090T - 15.3K around
Mobo: ASUS M4A89GTD-PROUSB3 (good mobo for OCing) - 10.9K
HDD: WD 500 Black/Blue + WD 500GB Green
RAM: GSkill RipJaws 1333MHz 4GB kit CL9 - 6.2K around
GFX: MSI 5770 HAWK - 10K
SMPS: Corsair vx550
Cabby: CM 690 - 4.4K around
Monitor: Benq G2220HD - 7.3k
Mouse: MX518 - 1.4K

Get this later:-
HSF: Thermalright Venomous X - 4.5K
TIM: Thermal Fusion 400 - 0.4K


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 12, 2010)

14K for Proccy and 11K for mobo is strictly Core i7 territory

Core i7 930 - Rs 14.3K
MSI X58 Pro E - Rs 10.8K


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 12, 2010)

if you will be oc'ing, then i suggest going with Phenom II X6 1055T as it oc's very well and its performance becomes almost equal to 1090t after oc'ing.... its oc'ing potential is also more than that of 1090t at stock hsf(can go upto 3.8 ghz....).... also, you will be able to squeeze hd 5850 if you get 1055t....

Proccy: AMD phenom II*6 1055T - 10k around
Mobo: Biostar TA890GXE @ 7.2k
hdd: WD 500 Black/Blue + WD 500GB Green @ 4.5k
RAM: GSkill RipJaws 1333MHz 4GB kit CL9 - 6.2K around
gpu: Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
SMPS: Corsair vx550 @ 4.7k
Cabby: nzxt m59 @ 3.8k
Monitor: Benq G2220HD - 7.3k
Mouse: MX518 - 1.4K
keybd: logitech multimedia @ 0.4k

total:- around 60k....

Get this now or later(your choice):-
HSF: Thermalright Venomous X - 4.5K
TIM: Thermal Fusion 400 - 0.4K


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 12, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> if you will be oc'ing, then i suggest going with Phenom II X6 1055T as it oc's very well and its performance becomes almost equal to 1090t after oc'ing.... its oc'ing potential is also more than that of 1090t at stock hsf(can go upto 3.8 ghz....).... also, you will be able to squeeze hd 5850 if you get 1055t....
> 
> Proccy: AMD phenom II*6 1055T - 10k around
> Mobo: Biostar TA890GXE @ 7.2k
> ...



mobo biostar cost 6.6k and better get msi 890gxm-g65 for 7.2k
according to me stick with phenom x6 1055t
hdd wd 500 gb black x 2 = 6k
go with a good wireless comdo kit(mouse + keyboard) that suits you


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2010)

The i7 930 is a much better cpu and is highly overclockable as well. The op should consider this over the x6. An overclocked i7 will decimate anything in its path.

Plus the x58chipset will give you a good upgrade path down the line.
So stick with i7 930 + msi x58 pro over the phenom 2 x6's.


----------



## arshadmajeed (Jun 12, 2010)

i





> f you will be oc'ing, then i suggest going with Phenom II X6 1055T as it oc's very well and its performance becomes almost equal to 1090t after oc'ing.... its oc'ing potential is also more than that of 1090t at stock hsf(can go upto 3.8 ghz....).... also, you will be able to squeeze hd 5850 if you get 1055t....


if 1055T becomes like 1090T when OC,what does 1090T become when OCd,and wt abt squeezing5850,didnt understand



> mobo biostar cost 6.6k and better get msi 890gxm-g65 for 7.2k
> according to me stick with phenom x6 1055t
> hdd wd 500 gb black x 2 = 6k
> go with a good wireless comdo kit(mouse + keyboard) that suits you


WIRELESS=Charging Batteries,so dont want them,but thanks 4 suggestion


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> Proccy: AMD phenom II*6 1055T - 10k around
> Mobo: *Biostar TA890GXE @ 7.2k*
> hdd: *WD 500 Black/Blue* + WD 500GB Green @ 4.5k
> RAM: GSkill RipJaws 1333MHz 4GB kit CL9 - 6.2K around
> ...



change that motherboard. get MSI/Gigabyte. no to Asus. also for HDD: Black + Green i.e. performance + storage/backup.



arshadmajeed said:


> iif 1055T becomes like 1090T when OC,what does 1090T become when OCd



he mean to say, using stock cooler, you can OC 1055T to 1090T's level & even better. 1090T is already fast (so a bit hot) & OC it, will require a OEM HSF.



arshadmajeed said:


> and wt abt squeezing5850,didnt understand



as 1055T cheap, it'll allow you add a HD5850 in your budget.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

@arshadmajeed:- here.... sam cleared all the doubts....

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------




vickybat said:


> The i7 930 is a much better cpu and is highly overclockable as well. The op should consider this over the x6. An overclocked i7 will decimate anything in its path.
> 
> Plus the x58chipset will give you a good upgrade path down the line.
> So stick with i7 930 + msi x58 pro over the phenom 2 x6's.



but then forget about hd 5850....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 13, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> @arshadmajeed:- here.... sam cleared all the doubts....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------
> 
> ...



if you look at the previous page i have mentioned i7 930 with hd 5850


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @ Varad Dilip Choudhari
> vx550 is more than sufficient. hx650 is not needed.
> 
> i would recommend something different -
> ...



now thats a great config....


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 13, 2010)

whatever you buy intel or amd
go for gskill or corsair ram the gaming or enthusiast one
2 x 2gb ram 1333 or better 1600mhz  for amd and intel  (dual channel).
3 x 2 gb ram for intel one(triple channel).

and two hdd
one black and one green.

consider monitor fromm samsung or dell (oem samsung only) they have a better look than benQ personal feeling


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

samsung has somewhat rounded edges (like yours) and benq has sharp edges (like mine) and I personally like a monitor to look as thin as possible.... rounded edges make me feel monitor is fatty...  well thats my opinion.... i like benq.... cheap, good and vfm....


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> samsung has somewhat rounded edges (like yours) and benq has sharp edges (like mine) and I personally like a monitor to look as thin as possible.... rounded edges make me feel monitor is fatty...  well thats my opinion.... i like benq.... cheap, good and vfm....



+1. also Benq's stand is good. i heard Samsung's stand wobble a bit. not sure but it can b a bit of a problem for anyone picking up Samsung monitors.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 14, 2010)

There is this really nice comp by dell, its called the Studio XPS 7100, fits your budget prefectly...

its got a 1055T, 6GB DDR3, 5870,750GB HDD....what more do you need ? priced at Rs65k incl of tax and delivery too...


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 14, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> There is this really nice comp by dell, its called the Studio XPS 7100, fits your budget prefectly...
> 
> its got a 1055T, 6GB DDR3, 5870,750GB HDD....what more do you need ? priced at Rs65k incl of tax and delivery too...



but they haven't mentioned anything about mobo and psu.... better inquire about the whole config before buying it.....


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 14, 2010)

Why should we bother about the Mobo and PSU ? The PSU is a 460W one, but these are not the ones we get, if you have any problems, just send it back to dell, we need not care about those things...

you can see the tech specs on the dell site, it really messed up. Its a 785G mobo, but this has 4 Slots of DDR3 memory, not seen such boards yet. Also, processor support is up to 95W, but the 1055T is 125W and is still given as an option....maybe the 95W variant of the 1055T is only for OEMs....

Its worth a look...good VFM...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> Why should we bother about the Mobo and PSU ? The PSU is a 460W one, but these are not the ones we get, if you have any problems, just send it back to dell, we need not care about those things...
> 
> you can see the tech specs on the dell site, it really messed up. Its a 785G mobo, but this has 4 Slots of DDR3 memory, not seen such boards yet. Also, processor support is up to 95W, but the 1055T is 125W and is still given as an option....maybe the 95W variant of the 1055T is only for OEMs....
> 
> Its worth a look...good VFM...



psu is the most important component of the system. 5870 requires a minimum 500w psu. and moreover we can not always rely on any company's service. consumers have to wait a long time to get their things right. and u have taken a psu so lightly. if the op will overclock then that 460w psu will blow away the things. 
785g boards are so common yar. you can find one with 4 dimms of ddr3 at 2.5k to 3k or so also.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> psu is the most important component of the system. 5870 requires a minimum 500w psu. and moreover we can not always rely on any company's service. consumers have to wait a long time to get their things right. and u have taken a psu so lightly. if the op will overclock then that 460w psu will blow away the things.
> 785g boards are so common yar. you can find one with 4 dimms of ddr3 at 2.5k to 3k or so also.



+1 to jaskanwar.... i don't know y peopole take risk even if they are investing big amounts(60k this time) on their rig....


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 14, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> +1 to jaskanwar.... i don't know y peopole take risk even if they are investing big amounts(60k this time) on their rig....



and yes I am a total noob...


see dude, the 5870 is not power hungry card, it consumes less power than a 4870. In Dell US, they gave a 9800GT on a system with a 300W PSU and they run fine....these PSUs are not cheap quality...

A very popular member here, has 2x 4890 in crossfire and an overclocked CPU on a TX650, which has some 52A. Even a single 4890 consumes much more power than a 5870 (ok, slight exaggeration  ) so why cant a 5870 run on a PSU with say, 36A ?


PS: found a good board from Biostar with 4DIMMs DDR3, just 4.5k, damn nice 

anyways, I feel, for  gaming at least, a 1055T+5870 > i7 930 + 5850.


@Jaskanwar Singh : What chances that you will get to overclock on the dell BIOS? I dont think so...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2010)

@all, a little explanation on this PSU part:

if you have went through the HD5670 review at guru3D, they recommended a 450W PSU (VX450W or so) if you going use it with a highend rig. so if you exchange the card with a highend one (HD5870 for example) & processor with a mid-high combo (i.e. X6 1055T, which demands quite a power requirement). you'll end up requiring a 500-550W efficient PSU, to make your rig live happily. 

downgrade the PSU to a 460W (CoolerMaster Real Power) & chances are all parts not getting enough power. this will lead to serious problem. not within a year surely, but sooner than later. now a PSU's efficiency lowers with time. so, the chances of parts failing accelerates. so either the PSU will overheat or the current it provides in the 12V rail will gradually come down. so it'll give you same result. parts failing.

now as rajan mentioned earlier, the branded PC's BIOS are one of a kind. not even a single option to OC (usually). but problem is simple, Intel's processors are very efficient. with 1.4V core voltage, one can reach a moderate OC (on Intel proccy, even last gen Core2*). whereas AMD's processor stock voltage is way above 1.4V. so a good PSU is a welcome need when going for a AMD + a highend GPU. not a silly 460W.

@rajan, Biostar have the (famous in TDF) TA785G3 HD. with 4 DIMM slots. currently costing 69.99$ in newegg.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 14, 2010)

^good post there sam, nice of you to sum things up for us.

But if, a 460W PSU causes any problems, why should we care? Its under warranty and Dell will replace it ! (whatever, burnt 5870 or blown up psu  ) The warranty is the only advantage branded PCs have.

Also, guru3D recommends 40A for a 5870, but that is when you dont want too load your PSU up beond 60-70% at any point of time(really safe), going with 34A aint going to be fatal.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> But if, a 460W PSU causes any problems, why should we care? Its under warranty and Dell will replace it ! (whatever, burnt 5870 or blown up psu  ) The warranty is the only advantage branded PCs have.



as i mentioned, problem won't start so soon. PSU will keep powering the PC for 1yr (that PSU isn't a crap cheap bad PSU. surely a good branded one). but after a year passes, efficiency will lower (PC already having shortage of current & power coming more down). than the bad days will start  & i guess by that time Dell's warranty will also be over. so OP will sit in his desk, with 1 hand in my head. in the foreground, his Dell Branded PC with smoke coming out 

BTW, won't Dell change the PSU if the card is changed from that snail slow HD5450 to HD5870? cause as a manufacturer they too should know a 460W PSU a bit low for a power hungry PC.



rajan1311 said:


> Also, guru3D recommends 40A for a 5870, but that is when you dont want too load your PSU up beond 60-70% at any point of time(really safe), going with 34A aint going to be fatal.



yup. but taking the conditions in consideration, that AMD processors need high voltage = more power or in other terms current. and efficiency will come down, after 1yr. that PSU isn't safe, mayn't b fatal. but definitely its a risk that better b avoided.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 14, 2010)

don,t go by the exact readings when buying a new psu.... always take the higher product.... and especially if the rig is high end one.... also, y do you want to wait until your pc blows off and then do all the MATHA-PACHCCI of calling dell people for doing replacement and stuff???? better stick to a better psu and remain absolutely tension free....



> see dude, the 5870 is not power hungry card, it consumes less power than a 4870. In Dell US, they gave a 9800GT on a system with a 300W PSU and they run fine....these PSUs are not cheap quality...



about this, the testing conditions also do vary.... the climate and temp. where these products are generally tested is generally lower than that of india....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2010)

all this reminds of that branded FRONTECH 650W psu. many people know it here.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 14, 2010)

a quite well known brand indeed....


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> also, y do you want to wait until your pc blows off and then do all the MATHA-PACHCCI of calling dell people for doing replacement and stuff???? better stick to a better psu and remain absolutely tension free....







Jaskanwar Singh said:


> all this reminds of that branded FRONTECH 650W psu. many people know it here.



its still quite a famous product in many parts. where dealers (forget the ppls buying) haven't even heard about the word CoolerMaster (Corsair/Seasonic/FSP/Tagan are distant names).


----------



## arshadmajeed (Jun 14, 2010)

iim NOT buying BRANDED PC,i feel that i will get a pretty more powerful PC at the price i pay for a branded PC

+the warranty they give will only last for the lifetime of its components,as warranty goes so will the parts,(and yes u can always pay MORE for extended warranty
+less upgrade possiblity
+less OC capability
+calling the company people everytime i find a problem,mmm.... it sucks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2010)

Dude u are on the right track.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 15, 2010)

at least here the op has firmly decided and knows what he wants.... rite decision....


----------



## arshadmajeed (Jun 15, 2010)

*NOW CAN WE GET BACK TO MY CONFIG *


----------



## aby geek (Jun 19, 2010)

firepro is really expensive. the one worth the money is like 26k. resy all run upwards.

no point buying a 5k fire pro for a such a hi end system.

and maybe we could use a lynnfield config here assuming a sandy bridge upgrade in march.

dont know thats just a personal feeling.


----------



## arshadmajeed (Jun 19, 2010)

@aby-dude r u talking about d other thread,she gt d system,i need to finalise a mobo in my config


----------



## aby geek (Jun 20, 2010)

no no is thread main bhi to tumne animation specify kara hai . iam just letting you know.

firepro liya ja sakta aisi baat nhn hai par fir bahut compromise ho jayega.


coming back :
jaskanwar's confg rocks hard , the only thing i would lik is gskill ripjaws in it.

or maybe you could go for lynfield and save up for sandybridge up grade.

if you do not wanna upgrade then go wit AMD but if the the new cpus will support AM3 comes out to be a rumour ull any way wil have to buy cpu +mobo.

the only thing i wanna say is if you buy lynnfield with i5 750 or i7 860 , ull still have upgrade room of 2-3 processors.

but above 930 there are only extreme editions to upgrade to.

just for speculation, from wiki:
though ill give you a freakingly good news , intel 6 core lineup is gonna see an exciting shuffle.
in q3 core i7 970 gulftown is coming for $562(25,862) coverted.
and core i7 990x for $999 in Q4 2010 . so this means that the current 980x will se a drop and will be avbl in the price point of 37k.

if the 970 retails for below 28k it will be a steal.

but the downer is july -sep is q3 , u cant wait  3 months.


----------



## arshadmajeed (Sep 3, 2010)

closed
:C_ninja:


----------



## ico (Sep 3, 2010)

arshadmajeed said:


> closed
> :C_ninja:


you bought the machine?


----------



## arshadmajeed (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah............

AMD x6 1055T
Msi GXM g-65
6gb corsair dominator 1600MHz
Saphire Radeon 5850HD
benq G2220
Cooler Master GX 650W
cooler master N-520
WD green 1tb
NZXT m59

------------------
AND my speakers
..6"boston+tweeter---two sets
...10" sub wOOfer
.........2+1 aMP


----------

